# I did it! My version of the drop stitch cluster



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

I wrote up a pattern for a CAL because I fell in love with that pic from pininterest - so between pics and the you tube video this is what I came up with, I was amazed at just how easy this was once I figured it all out. LOL If anyone wants/is interested I hope you like it.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Although I don't crochet, I can appreciate how pretty this looks. Good for you to keep at it until you got what you wanted.


----------



## TxCynDoll (Aug 22, 2012)

I do crochet as well as knit... and I really love this, fantastic work...thanks for the pattern and download...


----------



## missvonniev (Mar 27, 2011)

You are very generous to share your knowledge and directions for how to create this stitch and ideas for how to use it. Thank you! Very pretty work you've done with it.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

Thank you! Looks great.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

your welcome and thanks


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

This is beautiful. I luv the color combo!


Noreen said:


> I wrote up a pattern for a CAL because I fell in love with that pic from pininterest - so between pics and the you tube video this is what I came up with, I was amazed at just how easy this was once I figured it all out. LOL If anyone wants/is interested I hope you like it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

Munchn said:


> This is beautiful. I luv the color combo!
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


my grand daughter Madison, came for a visit when I was trying to figure this all out and she really liked the orange and yellow, so I am going to try and figure out how to do a hat along with a matching cowl or scarf, just need to make up my mind LOL


----------



## knittinartist (May 29, 2013)

Thanks for sharing your lovely pattern. I'm going to try it.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks Noreen, but, I guess I missed the picture of the project and would love to see what you saw on Pinterest.

I am mostly a knitter, but, your pattern is beautiful and would love to see it on Pinterest too.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Sheena (Sep 14, 2011)

This is a most beautiful piece of work. You should be very proud of yourself for what you have accomplished here! Thanks for sharing the technique.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

yona said:


> Thanks Noreen, but, I guess I missed the picture of the project and would love to see what you saw on Pinterest.
> 
> I am mostly a knitter, but, your pattern is beautiful and would love to see it on Pinterest too.
> 
> Thanks for posting.


This is what I saw on pinterest is pics from a russian site -

http://pinterest.com/pugmomtbay/crochet-items/

http://crochetingisfun.com/drop-stitch-extreme-crochet/#comment-564


----------



## Pam Bardwell (Jan 27, 2013)

Very pretty! Thanks for the download!


----------



## Momunum (Jul 10, 2012)

It looks very pretty and unique. Thanks for posting the directions.


----------



## vixensuzyq (Jun 21, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Thank you , thank you, Noreen.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

thank you this is lovely


----------



## Jaki (Apr 5, 2011)

Absolutely brilliant - thank you for sharing xxxxxxxx


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks so much for the pattern and the download. I see what you mean about having two colors to make the cluster stand out. Excellent job!!! 

Marge


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

thanks for all the compliments - this pattern is actually easy once you get going - love how it looks too


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

This is beautiful! Thank you for the design and link.


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Love It :thumbup: Thank you :thumbup:


----------

